# How many times has Naruto almost died?



## Kiyiya (May 18, 2008)

I have lost count! Have you?


----------



## PiratePixie (May 18, 2008)

loads 

I have no idea :S


----------



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

I would say about 3 times.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

3                          times


----------



## Kiyiya (May 18, 2008)

Is that really it?


----------



## Avocado (May 18, 2008)

naruto cant die.

he pretends then does the super secrect ninja technique

SNEAK ATTACKKKKK


----------



## Mellie (May 18, 2008)

its gotta be more than 3 times.
someone go and count now! lol


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 18, 2008)

to many to count


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

nvm like 4 times


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 19, 2008)

Instead of counting t=the amount of time he nearly died, how about counting the total amount of the bills to his local seamstress instead? With all the clothes he ruins, she must be rich.......


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 19, 2008)

Too many.

He's made fainting/going unconsious an artform. 


I'm surprised he hasn't suffered major brain damage from it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Quite a few times.

Haku fight, Gaara fight, Kabuto fight, Kimimaro fight, Sasuke fight.


----------



## Cindy (May 19, 2008)

I want to say about twice every story arc. xD (once if it's a filler arc)


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2008)

Episode 1: “Calling on! Uzumaki Naruto"
Iruka saves him at one time.

Episode 6: “Important Mission! Super-departure to the Wave Country"
Naruto almost dies of poison and to rogue-nin if it had not been for his teammates and Kyuubi.

Episode 16: “The Released Seal"
Sasuke saved him here.

Episode 31: “Boku ha shine made anata omamoru!! ~ Intense Eyebrows Platonic! Until I Die I'll Protect You!!"
Sakura protects her team mates in this situation.

Episode 79: "Way Beyond the Limit! -Light and Darkness-"
I suppose that this was a close call at the end, as the arrival of others ensured that he would be okay.

Episode 95: “The Fifth Hokage, The Battle She Bets Her Life On"
I guess that the battle going on around him preoccupied the others and kept him safe.

Episode 134: “The Conclusion of the Rain of Tears"
Sasuke and Naruto’s battle had the possibility to end in his death.

I think that the above examples are the only episodes where is actually close to death if not had been for the actions of others. I did not count the instances where Naruto was saved due to his own thinking or some of the scenes in the Sasuke Rescue Arc.  Even though I would have expected more instance, it appears that Naruto had more of these cases earlier in the series. As the series goes on, there are definitely times when he was in bad shape, but not _that_ close to death. [I'm still questionable about episodes 79 and 95]


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2008)

No fewer than three times.


----------



## Atema (May 20, 2008)

He almost died in almost every episode.

I mean, he almost died in almost every serious bloody fight.


----------



## Ashiya (May 26, 2008)

He's been at the verge of death for all his major fights.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 26, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> He's been at the verge of death for all his major fights.



That's true.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (May 28, 2008)

So very many times .


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2008)

Kisame and Itachi
Neji
Gaara
Sasuke


----------



## Leah (Dec 27, 2008)

To many times.


----------



## KageTheMistressofDeath (Dec 27, 2008)

God i have no clue anymore =_=


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 27, 2008)

A few not counting in filler but going on part 1 basis I would guess a similar amount of times to Sasuke but then killing Naruto is difficult with him having a accelerated rate of healing.


----------



## warp drive (Dec 27, 2008)

To many times to consider himself worthy of the title main character. I wish Sasuke were the main character.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Too many to count.:S


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 27, 2008)

alot of times.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've lost count.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2008)

great, now we have to COUNT how many times he's almost died?


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have to say... A LOT!


----------



## JJ (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got to close this thread. The responses are basically spammish and I don't think it matters.


----------

